# New Shop - Window Height



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

Hopefully everyone visiting Lumber Jocks has ready my blog on my new shop build - SHAMELESS BLOG PLUG . If you have read it you know that I am framing walls. Im framing everything but the rough opening for doors and windows with the intention of coming back after the walls are erected and framing the openings.

Im having some trouble determining at what elevation above finished floor to place the windows. My windows are 20" high by 24" wide and I am placing them in groups of 2 and 3 on 8' tall walls. My thoughts are to come up slightly more than 4 feet from the finish floor place a 20" high wind and then have 2 feet above the window.

With a window at 4' AFF I have room to slide a piece of plywood under the window as well as place a 30" to 36" high bench or cabinet under it. having 2' above the window leaves enough room to place a sturdy header above it.

Im 6'5" so I don't have any concerns with reaching the window to operate it and at that height it will give me a clear line of sight to look out of it.

Does anyone have any thoughts for or against?


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

I would go to 54" above the floor. At 48" the top of the window frame opening would only be 68" above the floor and the glass will be something less than that. You would have to duck down to see anything at a distance outside. You would still have room for two 10" headers above each opening if the metal studs will support that much weight.


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

The other way to look at this is, what's the maximum distance you will be spanning with the 3 windows and figure your header requirement and work down from that. Use the same size header on all your windows. Then you would be able to look out and make it more difficult for anyone trying to climb in.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

I put the top of my electric outlets at 48" from the floor to keep from having to bend over behind a power tool to plug in one tool or another. You can see in the photo on my shop blog that the bottom of my outlets are about even with the window shelf, about 44 inches. I would keep the shelf portion of the window no more than about 6 or 8 inches above your workbench top, enough wall space to keep the glass out of harms way. This will help keep the window light on the bench instead of a shadow of the wall under the window. Plus, my window over the bench is 4 feet high by 8 feet wide. I also made the shelf (window sill) extra deep to put "stuff" on. It's kinda handy behind the bench. Anyway, think about the way you want the light from the window to fall on your bench while you're using it. I put the window in the back up a little higher, about 54" from the floor, because there's no plans to put a woodworking bench there.


----------

